# Collar for rats?



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I've seen a lot of ferret collars in our pet stores around here, even at our Walmart, and being a previous ferret owner, I know their true purpose: bells. They all come with bells on them so you can locate your little beasties. I was wondering if this would work also for rats. You wouldn't keep them on them in the cage because they would probably just tear them off and shred them and the ringing would probably get to you after awhile, but I was wondering if any of you thought that they might be good for free-ranging. I know I have to keep my eyes on them at all times I'm a pretty paranoid person and I thought that maybe a little jingling might help. They also make ferret harnesses with bells or you could attach a bell to your current harness. Would this just annoy them? Would they be able to slip our of them too easily? Could they get them caught on something? Is this just an overall bad idea? Please let me know what you think! I don't think I would really go through the trouble of going out and buying a bunch of ratty collars but I was just playing with the thought.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753515#RatingsDetail

http://www.ferret.com/item/super-pet-comfort-collar/650799/


----------



## ChloeLouise (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a harness made for a rat cause I thought it was SO cute but my girls slipped out f it in 5 seconds flat. I suppose it might be different for males since they are bigger...


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

I took my largest girl to petsmart and in fact tried on the same little collar (pink w/ rhinestones). They didn't go small enough to fit her, and she's over a 1lb.


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

Perhaps try and see if a large hamster harness will fit?


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

They make hamster harnesses? That's crazy!

I'm making adjustable harnesses out of yarn. I'm not even going to bother with store bought ones. Kat makes them over at http://www.javakittie.com/ .


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

I used to work at Petland. They had 2 different sizes for hamster harnesses and an odd looking one that just looked like string that wraps around. Looked too easy for them to get out of. xD


----------

